# Vergleich Pinnacle 8.5 + HollywoodFX vs. Premiere Pro Übergangseffekte



## josDesign (26. Januar 2004)

Bevor ich mit Premiere gearbeitet habe ich mit Pinnacle Studio 8 und hollywood FX gearbeitet. 

Wie sicher bekannt kann man da Seitenübergänge recht einfach gestalten, und verschiedene 3D-objekte verwenden für die Üergänge. (Schmetterlinge, etc...)

nun seit dem ich mit Premiere 7 arbeite sehe ich fast nur normale Videoübergänge zur Auswahl.

Gibt es irgendwelche Zusatz-CDs bzw. Zusatz-Programme für premiere in denen vordefinierte Übergänge bereits vorhanden sind.

Und mit welchen Programmen kann ich Übergänge erstellen... Gibt es Tutorials speziell zu Übergänge?


ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu aufdringlich mit den Fragen, aber ich möchte mich besser auskennen mit Premiere pro.  


mit besten Dank,
josDesign


----------



## goela (26. Januar 2004)

Hollywood FX gibt's auch als PlugIn für Premiere!


----------



## josDesign (26. Januar 2004)

Kann ich das gleiche nehmen, oder muss ich eine andere Version verwenden?


----------



## josDesign (28. Januar 2004)

ahja.... aber leider weis ich nicht wie ich das mit premiere pro hinbekomme?


----------



## MaRo (1. April 2004)

*Wo gibts ein PlugIn für Hollywood FX und Premiere Pro?*

Wo gibts ein PlugIn für Hollywood FX und Premiere Pro?


----------



## gernegut (1. April 2004)

Hallo,

man sollte die Unterschiede kennen. Man kann sich auch vorher informieren. Man kann sich auch irgendwas saugen und auf die Schna.ze fallen und jammern.
Anfängern empfehle ich Pinnacle und die Anderen wissen eh was sie brauchen.

Kind regards


----------

